# GM 6.0 Vortec and gas mileage



## pmdheadhunter (Sep 21, 2010)

looking to see what remedies might be out there for a GM 6.0 Vortec motor to increase gas mileage. 
I have 2 of these: Escalade which I upgraded the exhaust (cat back) and put a K&N air filter on. Increased mileage about 1.5 (13 to 14.5 daily type driving) and seemed to offer more power. Did this a couple years ago. The other is on a new (to me) 2004 GMC Sierra 2500 HD. Currently getting about 12 (tough to call with plow & saltbox on/in). Any ideas you guys have tried that worked would be appreciated.

Phil


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Low cost / free , air filter, fuel filter, plugs and wires.
AIR Pressure in tires, easy start offs and SLOW down.
I have a 07 2500 cc 4x4 w/ 6.0l 13mpg at something over posted limit, keep it at 65 and
I can get 15.

Keith


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Your not going to do much better in either. Its heavy and thats the way it goes. Be happy. I get 7 in my HD and bout same in the K20.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You should feel real lucky you got 1.5 out of a cat-back and a K+N, hard to believe but whatever.


----------

